# Dogma versus BMC Team Machine?



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

In speaking with some friends, all who are diehard Pinarello fans, we were wondering about the quality and ride of the Team Machine to the Pinarello Prince and Dogma. One of the guys I ride with wants to get a BMC.

Any thoughts on the quality of the BMC? Is the finish solid? Does it hold up? 

Anyone ridden both the Team Machine and a Prince or Dogma? Thoughts?

Anyway, and help on the Team Machine questions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

I have owned the Team Machine SLC and the Prince. I have also ridden the Dogma 2. I thought the BMC was a nice bike, but certainly not in the class of the Prince. The Prince (and Dogma) handled better, descended better, and seemed stiffer overall. The power transfer was much better on the Pinarellos.

The downside is that they do weigh more, but they are much more resistant to impacts. The Pinarellos may weigh more, but crashes that may crack other frames would likely only chip the paint on a Pinarello.

If cost is not an issue, I would choose the Pinarello without a second thought. FWIW, I sold both in favor of my Times and a Cannondale EVO.


----------



## jathanas (Aug 6, 2008)

I've owned a Prince, a BMC Team Machine SLR01, and a Dogma2; in that sequence.

The Team Machine SLR01 is a nice bike, beautifully built. You only have to compare it to a Cervelo R3 to see the difference in finish. It climbs well.

The Dogma and Prince both transfer power better than the BMC, and the Doggie is just as smooth. I climb much better with the Dogma despite the fact that it is meant to be a heavier frame. 

In summing up, I have chosen the Pinarello Dogma2 as the best bike I've ever ridden. The BMC falls behind the Prince but ahead of the Cervelo R3.

** EDIT: I neglected to mention that the Pinarellos descend in a sure manner, they just feel so solid _imho_. I'm not a confident man on the descends, so this is a big issue for me.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

Who's the "guy you ride with that wants to get a BMC?" Can't he ask his own questions??


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

He will be when he comes into his new local BMC dealer to test ride.


----------



## HKC-168 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been riding the BMC team machine for the past yr. It's a solid bike, absorbs bumps well, feels light on climbs, and precise on descents. It's a level up from SuperSix and R3. After 3000 miles, it's holding up just fine.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I posted this in the racing forum. Note the clean break in the fork blades, both sides at the same place. Gilbert's broke too, also in Lombardia.
I've tried both and the Pina is much more solid. But ride feel is a personal judgement.


----------

